# Myst, Syberia, and other (video) games like those



## KateWalker

I really enjoyed the Syberia series video games, and have currently discovered the Myst series. (late bloomer) I've played Syberia I and II, along with Myst 4, and am now going backwards with Myst 3. 

I really enjoy these puzzle type games where you have to search for things, and figure things out. 

Sadly, they seem to be few and far between since most of the video games that seem to be popular these days are the "shoot 'em" up kind. 

Any other recommendations for games like Myst or Syberia that you know of ? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## the_faery_queen

well myst was a lot harder and weirder than syberia. there are a TONNE of great games from the 90s tho that are adventure games, as they're the only ones i really play. phanasmagoria (if you like damn scarey) shivers, which is like myst, kings quest, space quest, sierra games generally. you can get them on ebay. modern ones, i dunno. tho the makers of gabriel knight are meant to be making a new one.
i like the old ones  gabriel knight in particular.


----------



## Lucien21

They are a lot more available if you know where to look. I'm a huge fan of Adventure games.

The hey day was back in the 90's however there have been a few decent releases recently.

You can check in Just Adventure or Adventure gamers (I'm a member of both) for reviews and previews of recent games.

Adventure Gamers
Just Adventure+ - Reviews PC and PS2 Walkthroughs - Previews and Adventure News!


----------



## Ice fyre

I could never get the hang of MYST, just couldnt get into the way of thinking (I consider myself the most illogical person on the planet!) required. As to point and click adventure games my wife is a great fan of the Broken Sword series and recently we got one called The Black Mirror (I think) which took her quite some time to complete.

I myself am more into Real Time Strategy.


----------



## Thadlerian

KateWalker said:


> (...)Myst 3. (...)


Oh, I love the ending of that game! Make sure you do the Right thing when you get there!


----------



## Sephiroth

I tried Riven, the sequel to Myst.  





I failed.  _Very _confusing.


----------



## KateWalker

Thanks for the info guys! Much appreciated. I really do love these adventure games. I was a late bloomer and only discovered Myst and Syberia two years ago. 

Myst games and Syberia are the only ones I've played so far, as far as adventure games. Final Fantasy kind of reminds me of an adventure game, but with lots of fighting (which I get bored with)


----------



## KateWalker

Sephiroth said:


> I tried Riven, the sequel to Myst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I failed.  _Very _confusing.





I have to admit, I cheat. I print out the walkthroughs online for these games and use them heavily as a reference when I get stuck or lost. Print out a walkthrough to Riven, and it will help you get past the hard parts if needed.


----------



## Sephiroth

Ah, no doubt, yes, well...I never use walkthroughs, normally, so that would be a big break with tradition for me.  I have the FF walkthroughs, but I bought them after I had already completed the games several times.  

But I have to admit, that game really puzzled the heck out of me.  I guess I'm stupider than I think I am.


----------



## KateWalker

Sephiroth said:


> Ah, no doubt, yes, well...I never use walkthroughs, normally, so that would be a big break with tradition for me.  I have the FF walkthroughs, but I bought them after I had already completed the games several times.
> 
> But I have to admit, that game really puzzled the heck out of me.  I guess I'm stupider than I think I am.




You are not stupid. They are hard games. The puzzles in Myst 4 alone made me want to pull my hair out. I had to use the walkthrough quite a bit for Myst 4. I think it's the most difficult out of the Myst games. 

I can't wait to tackle Myst, Riven and Myst 5. Sadly, Myst 5 is the last game they are making in the Myst series.


There was also a kind of spin off Myst game:

Uru: Ages Beyond Myst - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Commonmind

Not true at all, Seph. The game simply wasn't as intuitive as others in the series. The puzzles, rather than being creative and dynamic, were overly complex and difficult to solve due to being poorly executed from a design standpoint. The only accomplishment I felt when playing Riven was figuring out the language/numerical system, but any feelings of satisfaction were quickly sated when I realized how very little the system was used beyond the point in the game at which I had finally cracked it.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hmm, interesting to hear.  I just thought I obviously sucked at it.  I remember going back and forward at this one bit for ages, and I couldn't seem to make anything else happen.  I was playing a lot of games back then, so I ended up just giving up and playing something else.  

I don't usually give up, but that one really frustrated me.


----------



## KateWalker

If you think Riven was hard, try Myst 4: Revelations.  That one, will make you completely crazy. But it is a very long game with lots of puzzles, and they are very complicated. After I got through it, I felt as if I just finished building the Great Wall of China by hand or something.


----------



## Sephiroth

I reckon I might end up strangling myself.


----------



## KateWalker

Heh. Even with the walkthrough, Myst 4 was hard. But it was so worth it. The graphics are amazing, and all the Ages you visit are so cool. The story is great too. I'm always a sucker for a good story, even if the game is hard. 

You'll have to update us if you try Myst 4. Let us know how long you lasted.


----------



## Sephiroth

I will, and you certainly make it sound interesting.  I like a good story.


----------



## tangaloomababe

The Gabriel Knight games were great, in particular The Beast Within. I recently played the first Phantasmagoria again after many many years and I found it a bit boring this time around, however if you have never played it, I think it would be enjoyable.

Loved the original Myst, took me ages and ages to complete it, but I loved it, got my brain thinking big time.
The old Indy games although they had an element of shooting in them were also good as far as problem solving was concerned, I think The Fate of Atlantis was one of the better ones.
Also a really old one that I loved is Day of the Tentacle - LucasArt Game and what a laugh, I still love this one and played it not to long ago and enjoyed it as much.
There was also Return to Zork, although I never played this I have heard many people recommend it.
Happy gaming


----------



## Commonmind

There's always Loom and the Monkey Island games, as well as Grim Fandango...(all of the vintage sort).


----------



## Erin99

Adventure games are my favourite! I remember being awed by the graphics of _Syberia_ – especially the train, and the station, and the streets, and I could go on and on!


			
				Ice Fyre said:
			
		

> As to point and click adventure games my wife is a great fan of the Broken Sword series and recently we got one called The Black Mirror (I think) which took her quite some time to complete.


I’ve played all the _Broken Sword_ games too! Number two will always be my favourite, though. And I’ve played _The Black Mirror_, although I wouldn’t say it’s memorable.

Hey, if you love _Syberia_ like I do, Kate, you should try these, which I recommend (although I haven't played all of the Nancy Drew games):

(The games with an asterisk are absolute must-play ones)

*The Longest Journey (number one) MUST PLAY!
*Dreamfall: The Longest Journey (number two) MUST PLAY!
*Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars (I) MUST PLAY!
*Broken Sword: The Smoking Mirror (II) MUST PLAY!
Broken Sword: The Sleeping Dragon (III)
Broken Sword: The Angel of Death (IV)
*The Secret of Monkey Island MUST PLAY!
*The Curse of Monkey Island MUST PLAY!
*Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge MUST PLAY!
*Curse of Enchantia MUST PLAY!
*Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis MUST PLAY!
*Discworld MUST PLAY!
*Discworld II: Mortality Bytes MUST PLAY!
Discworld Noir
*NiBiRu: Age of Secrets MUST PLAY!
Return to Mysterious Island
Amerzone: The Explorer's Legacy
Riddle of the Sphinx
 Riddle of the Sphinx II: The Omega Stone
Dark Fall
Watchmaker
Journey to the Center of the Earth
Mystery of the Nautilus
Nancy Drew: The Creature of Kapu Cave
 Nancy Drew: Curse of Blackmoor Manor
 Nancy Drew: Curse of Blackmoor Manor
 Nancy Drew: Danger by Design
 Nancy Drew: Danger on Deception Island
 Nancy Drew: The Deadly Secret of Olde World Park
 Nancy Drew: The Final Scene
 Nancy Drew: Ghost Dogs of Moon Lake
 Nancy Drew: The Haunted Carousel
 Nancy Drew: Last Train to Blue Moon Canyon
 Nancy Drew: Legend of the Crystal Skull
 Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion
 Nancy Drew: Secrets Can Kill
 Nancy Drew: Secret of the Old Clock
 Nancy Drew: Secret of the Scarlet Hand
 Nancy Drew: Secret of Shadow Ranch
 Nancy Drew: Stay Tuned for Danger
 Nancy Drew: Stay Tuned for Danger
 Nancy Drew: Treasure in the Royal Tower
 Nancy Drew: The White Wolf of Icicle Creek


Good link for you: JA+ Review Index


----------



## Commonmind

Quite a list Leisha (and it's good to see your face again; either we're frequenting different forums these days or you pulled a "me" and went on a little hiatus - possibly to finish that book of yours?).


----------



## Erin99

Yes! You know me well. Fellow writer, eh? 

I thought I'd give Kate a varied list! 

As for me, I've been here less so I could edit (not "write"; I finished writing it over a year ago) my first novel one last time; John Jarrold now has my manuscript and is professionally editing it. Very exciting! And I've also been working on book two, which I'm enjoying.


How's your novel/s coming along? You were here less, too, for a long while.


----------



## Thadlerian

What about Schizm? It was a _Myst_-like game I saw in the stores a handful of years ago. Have anyone played that?


----------



## Erin99

I've played that! 


Although it wasn't that memorable, I must say...


----------



## Commonmind

Leisha said:


> Yes! You know me well. Fellow writer, eh?
> 
> I thought I'd give Kate a varied list!
> 
> As for me, I've been here less so I could edit (not "write"; I finished writing it over a year ago) my first novel one last time; John Jarrold now has my manuscript and is professionally editing it. Very exciting! And I've also been working on book two, which I'm enjoying.
> 
> 
> How's your novel/s coming along? You were here less, too, for a long while.



I put my original project on hold to finish the young adult novel, which is coming along quite well. I'm almost finished with the second draft and should have the final completed by the end of the year. Unfortunately my hiatus wasn't as productive as yours. I got oodles of work done on the book, but I also had some health issues to address, namely a back problem relating to an accident I was in many years ago. Thankfully I'm back in the saddle (wink, for the horse lover) and I'm feeling fantastic.


----------



## tangaloomababe

I also loved the Money Island Series.
Leisha: great news about the book, let us know when you have a title and its published, we will all rush out and buy a copy!!!


----------



## Durandal

I'm a big adventure game fan, too. Lots of good recommendations in this thread -- the Myst series is my all-time favorite, but the Syberia games were great, too. I also really like the Monkey Island series.

Here's one no one's mentioned: Obsidian. Really memorable, unusual settings:

Obsidian (computer game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also worth checking out are the later Zork games (the old text-only ones are great, of course, but some of the ones released in the 90s are well worth playing, too.) Nemesis was particularly good, in my opinion:

Zork: Nemesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the Myst series, it's interesting that so many people here dislike Riven so much. I loved it. And yes, Myst IV is way harder than Riven. But I liked it a lot -- it's actually the only one that's a direct sequel to the original Myst, and there are so many little references to the first game in Myst IV. The first Myst was such a groundbreaking experience -- I will never forget first playing it -- and to finally see little hints back to that first game, after playing through 2 and 3, which, while good, took the story in a different direction, was just wonderful.

I'd recommend avoiding a few adventure games, too -- I thought Beyond Atlantis was beyond awful, and The Crystal Key was pretty weak, too.


----------



## Erin99

Commonmind said:


> I put my original project on hold to finish the young adult novel, which is coming along quite well. I'm almost finished with the second draft and should have the final completed by the end of the year. Unfortunately my hiatus wasn't as productive as yours. I got oodles of work done on the book, but I also had some health issues to address, namely a back problem relating to an accident I was in many years ago. Thankfully I'm back in the saddle (wink, for the horse lover) and I'm feeling fantastic.



Yup, horse lover indeed! 

I think I've completed nearly 8/9 drafts of my story, and my beginning alone has had 15 or so... (actually, to be honest, I've lost count.) I always find something to add, or something to change, or something to remove. One day I'll stop and say, "No more, you pedant!". Perhaps. I hope. Well, maybe.


But, yeah, you don't have to tell me about health issues interfering with writing. I know all about that, unfortunately. 

I hope your back stays okay, Common. And hurry up with your novel, okay! I want to see your book in a store and say, "I know the author". 

Plus, a few of us here said we'd all do signings together when we become well-known. You could too! 

----------------------------------------------------

Tanga, I have to see whether it's any good first. For all I know, Mr Editor might say my work is far from publishable... 

*bites fingernails*



Back on topic... I thought _The Crystal Key_ was weak, too. Very unmemorable.


----------



## Junomidge

Are the Myst games stand-alone? I tried the first one but gave up after a while. Never went back to retry it. 

I prefer RPG games such as warcraft/everquest, or world building simulations.


----------



## Commonmind

Leisha said:


> Yup, horse lover indeed!
> 
> I think I've completed nearly 8/9 drafts of my story, and my beginning alone has had 15 or so... (actually, to be honest, I've lost count.) I always find something to add, or something to change, or something to remove. One day I'll stop and say, "No more, you pedant!". Perhaps. I hope. Well, maybe.
> 
> 
> But, yeah, you don't have to tell me about health issues interfering with writing. I know all about that, unfortunately.
> 
> I hope your back stays okay, Common. And hurry up with your novel, okay! I want to see your book in a store and say, "I know the author".
> 
> Plus, a few of us here said we'd all do signings together when we become well-known. You could too!



It's funny, but I do the same thing. I'm constantly rereading and revising as I go. I normally call it a "draft" when I've stopped myself from obsessively editing and have printed the novel in full form to read through several times (before starting the process over again). 

And I would absolutely love doing a Chronsigning; I guess we'll all have to get our work finished and convince some of those publishers we hear so much about to give us some shelf space next to the pros.

As for the back, it's getting progressively better; I have idiopathic scoliosis, exacerbated by the car accident I mentioned previously, so it's an ongoing battle - but I remain optimistic and take life one day at a time (pardon the cliche).

So this doesn't get too far off topic: I love adventure games!

Choose a smiley to claim your prize:


----------



## Erin99

LOL! Pick your smiley. 


It may be worth looking at seeing a chiropractor, Common. I had a lot of lower back trouble and, thanks to my chiropractor, it's virtualy gone. And apparently my pelvis was rotated 30/40 degrees before she fixed it. 

Might have had something to do with me falling downstairs as a child (I fell down five steps, turned a right angle, fell down another two, turned another right angle, then fell down another twelve steps. I'm still proud of that! I don't know anyone else who's done the same. Plus, I only got a bruise. )

You should chat in Sephs thread sometime, you know. It usually livens up if the Lord of the Thread is about.


Oh, and all the Chrons gang should select a target agent and spam them with our submissions.  I'm sure said agent would _love_ that.




Yes, adventure games are great!


----------



## Commonmind

LOL! I can see it now, like a scene from Children of the Corn. There we are, staring maniacally from the corner of the dimly lit room, our eyes milk white our manuscripts in one hand, a variety of sharpened garden tools in the other, whispering: "Get us published..." in low, drawling voices.

*shivers*

I actually do see a Chiropractor; I worked as a physical therapist and X-ray tech for him for a few years and he's one of the best I've come across. I do a consistent treatment; one adjustment per week along with inter-segmental traction and range of motion exercises. 

...and we're totally hijacking this thread right now.

On topic: If you haven't played the updated, fully 3D copy of Myst find it asap and give it a go, it's definitely worth revisiting.


----------



## Thadlerian

KateWalker said:


> I have to admit, I cheat. I print out the walkthroughs online for these games and use them heavily as a reference when I get stuck or lost. Print out a walkthrough to Riven, and it will help you get past the hard parts if needed.


Finally someone who admits it 
I do that too, all the time...

But when replaying, I try to do without. I've gotten pretty far in Thief: The Dark Project now without consulting the walkthorugh.


----------



## Erin99

*resists the urge to chat further*




Junomidge said:


> Are the Myst games stand-alone? I tried the first one but gave up after a while. Never went back to retry it.
> 
> I prefer RPG games such as warcraft/everquest, or world building simulations.



I've never actually finished a Myst game, even though I have two (I could never get into them), but I'm sure you _can_ play each separately.


Unless someone corrects me...


----------



## KateWalker

tangaloomababe said:


> The Gabriel Knight games were great, in particular The Beast Within. I recently played the first Phantasmagoria again after many many years and I found it a bit boring this time around, however if you have never played it, I think it would be enjoyable.
> 
> Loved the original Myst, took me ages and ages to complete it, but I loved it, got my brain thinking big time.
> The old Indy games although they had an element of shooting in them were also good as far as problem solving was concerned, I think The Fate of Atlantis was one of the better ones.
> Also a really old one that I loved is Day of the Tentacle - LucasArt Game and what a laugh, I still love this one and played it not to long ago and enjoyed it as much.
> There was also Return to Zork, although I never played this I have heard many people recommend it.
> Happy gaming



I still haven't played the original Myst. I just finished Myst 3! I'm really bummed they are stopping at Myst 5, and not making any more. I'm assuming some of these are PC games? The games I've played so far are X-Box and Playstation compatible. But I don't mind playing on my PC too. (I've just been spoiled by console games) 



Leisha said:


> Adventure games are my favourite! I remember being awed by the graphics of _Syberia_ – especially the train, and the station, and the streets, and I could go on and on!
> 
> I’ve played all the _Broken Sword_ games too! Number two will always be my favourite, though. And I’ve played _The Black Mirror_, although I wouldn’t say it’s memorable.
> 
> Hey, if you love _Syberia_ like I do, Kate, you should try these, which I recommend (although I haven't played all of the Nancy Drew games):
> 
> (The games with an asterisk are absolute must-play ones)
> 
> *The Longest Journey (number one) MUST PLAY!
> *Dreamfall: The Longest Journey (number two) MUST PLAY!
> *Broken Sword: The Shadow of the Templars (I) MUST PLAY!
> *Broken Sword: The Smoking Mirror (II) MUST PLAY!
> Broken Sword: The Sleeping Dragon (III)
> Broken Sword: The Angel of Death (IV)
> *The Secret of Monkey Island MUST PLAY!
> *The Curse of Monkey Island MUST PLAY!
> *Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge MUST PLAY!
> *Curse of Enchantia MUST PLAY!
> *Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis MUST PLAY!
> *Discworld MUST PLAY!
> *Discworld II: Mortality Bytes MUST PLAY!
> Discworld Noir
> *NiBiRu: Age of Secrets MUST PLAY!
> Return to Mysterious Island
> Amerzone: The Explorer's Legacy
> Riddle of the Sphinx
> Riddle of the Sphinx II: The Omega Stone
> Dark Fall
> Watchmaker
> Journey to the Center of the Earth
> Mystery of the Nautilus
> Nancy Drew: The Creature of Kapu Cave
> Nancy Drew: Curse of Blackmoor Manor
> Nancy Drew: Curse of Blackmoor Manor
> Nancy Drew: Danger by Design
> Nancy Drew: Danger on Deception Island
> Nancy Drew: The Deadly Secret of Olde World Park
> Nancy Drew: The Final Scene
> Nancy Drew: Ghost Dogs of Moon Lake
> Nancy Drew: The Haunted Carousel
> Nancy Drew: Last Train to Blue Moon Canyon
> Nancy Drew: Legend of the Crystal Skull
> Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion
> Nancy Drew: Secrets Can Kill
> Nancy Drew: Secret of the Old Clock
> Nancy Drew: Secret of the Scarlet Hand
> Nancy Drew: Secret of Shadow Ranch
> Nancy Drew: Stay Tuned for Danger
> Nancy Drew: Stay Tuned for Danger
> Nancy Drew: Treasure in the Royal Tower
> Nancy Drew: The White Wolf of Icicle Creek
> 
> 
> Good link for you: JA+ Review Index




Wow, thank you! I've heard of The Nancy Drew games, but never played any of them. Wasn't there some kind of Sherlock Holmes game too, years ago, that was in the same vein as The Nancy Drew ones? 



Durandal said:


> I'm a big adventure game fan, too. Lots of good recommendations in this thread -- the Myst series is my all-time favorite, but the Syberia games were great, too. I also really like the Monkey Island series.
> 
> Here's one no one's mentioned: Obsidian. Really memorable, unusual settings:
> 
> Obsidian (computer game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also worth checking out are the later Zork games (the old text-only ones are great, of course, but some of the ones released in the 90s are well worth playing, too.) Nemesis was particularly good, in my opinion:
> 
> Zork: Nemesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the Myst series, it's interesting that so many people here dislike Riven so much. I loved it. And yes, Myst IV is way harder than Riven. But I liked it a lot -- it's actually the only one that's a direct sequel to the original Myst, and there are so many little references to the first game in Myst IV. The first Myst was such a groundbreaking experience -- I will never forget first playing it -- and to finally see little hints back to that first game, after playing through 2 and 3, which, while good, took the story in a different direction, was just wonderful.
> 
> I'd recommend avoiding a few adventure games, too -- I thought Beyond Atlantis was beyond awful, and The Crystal Key was pretty weak, too.




Thank you for the recommendations. I wish they'd make a Syberia III. I'd love too see Kate continue on more adventures.


----------



## Commonmind

Leisha said:


> *resists the urge to chat further*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually finished a Myst game, even though I have two (I could never get into them), but I'm sure you _can_ play each separately.
> 
> 
> Unless someone corrects me...



They are definitely singular experiences. Though it's good to know the previous plots before heading into a new Myst title, it's often unnecessary, as each game does a good job of updating you threw the actual story. Myst 3 went so far as incorporating flashbacks.


----------



## KateWalker

Commonmind said:


> They are definitely singular experiences. Though it's good to know the previous plots before heading into a new Myst title, it's often unnecessary, as each game does a good job of updating you threw the actual story. Myst 3 went so far as incorporating flashbacks.




Myst 3 was great. I really enjoyed that one. It was way too short actually. I liked all the various endings you could try at the end of the game for different endings. 

I think I'll try Myst 5 next, then go backwards again, and try the first Myst and then Riven, and possible that URU offshoot Myst game. 



Has anyone played URU?


----------



## Commonmind

Yes, played it and enjoyed it, though it was a little strange in places (which is saying a lot for a Myst title). Give it a whirl, it's definitely worth playing (though the very first puzzle is a zinger).


----------



## KateWalker

Commonmind said:


> Yes, played it and enjoyed it, though it was a little strange in places (which is saying a lot for a Myst title). Give it a whirl, it's definitely worth playing (though the very first puzzle is a zinger).




Cool. 


I just found the Playstation 1 versions of Myst and Riven tonight online! I ordered both of them! I can't wait to get them! Finally, I'll be able to play the first two games of the series. So excited!  (it takes very little to make me happy these days)


----------



## KateWalker

I finally got the original Myst, and it played great, until the last part of the game, and then it froze. Grrrr! That's what I get for ordering an older game online I guess. 

I'm debating on whether I want to try and return the game and get a new disk, and try playing it all over again, till I get to the last part. Not sure yet.

Hoping to get Riven soon. 


Even though it was weird to see the older graphics on the original Myst, once I got used to them, it was still a great game. Loved the library part.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

I have the original Myst and was never able to get anywhere with it....still stuck in the first world.


----------



## tempestmichael

@katewalker

no offense,
but Myst IV is in no way at all the hardest out of the series.

I've beaten them all while barely ever using an faq.
(I didn't even use one to translate D'ni)

Myst IV was disappointingly easy to someone like myself who's been following the series since myst was the only game to play on the first computers to have cd drives. 

Riven (myst II) was by far the hardest.
I disagree with everyone who claims that the puzzles are illogical because they are perfectly logical
but it just takes a lot of patience and different ways of looking at the problems to solve them.

I think they made that one with the intention to make it one of the hardest point and click games ever made.

anyways if you want a few good myst like games to play
try:

Lighthouse
Amerzone
amber: jouney's beyond


I


----------



## tempestmichael

also,
I hope you didn't buy a new copy of myst,
because if you have a damaged copy of any game
it's completely legal for you to download it.

Just keep the original damaged copy if you're paranoid about getting in trouble.


----------



## CyBeR

The first ever Adventure game I've played was *Myst 3*...I hated it heavily (I had the collector's edition, I still have the guide). I've avoided the genre for years to come. 

Started playing it last year...with *A vampyre story*. If I would be permitted to copy from my blog at that time, these were my thoughts on the whole thing:



> In an industry as vast as the one we like to call our favorite hobby,  there little place for things to be really special. And yet...there  comes around, once when the Moon is blue and closest to the Earth, a  game that calls itself a savior, a guiding light for a whole genre;  there comes a game that plants seeds of sweetest nectar in unprepared  minds, blooming into outright love and yearning.
> 
> Ok...let's cut the melodrama here, I'll probably not be able to stomach myself if I write two more lines of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'A Vampyre story', released 2008, is a game like few others.
> And it's not its charm or story that set it apart, or the wonderful art  direction. No, these are all things that establish its personality  nicely...but they're far from the icing on the cake.
> The magic comes from a deeper source, one that is truly intangible,  ethereal like wisps of wild inspiration: it has the ability of creating  love for a whole neglected genre.
> Truly a marvelous thing to boot up something and within hours to find  yourself wondering where has this genre been all your life, how you  could have passed it up so uncaring for years on end.
> 
> The adventure genre has never been dead. It has never really been dying  better said. It's just been in hiding, supported by few big names and an  army of little ones, obscure, unknown for except a select group. It's  always been hard to pierce this genre with a gaze, to get a real idea of  what were its inner ticking. The few outstanding games in the genre  have always been either too hard, so they became off-putting; or too  easy, to fall into the tray of uninteresting and un-challenging enough  to warrant the attention.
> 
> And then...in 2008, there comes this jewel. With little fanfare, little  warning and quite a lot of love (ok, I'll stop with the word) sewn into  the very fabric of its pixel reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something created for the lovers of the genre that had stood by  it for years on end. And, as well, is a warm embrace for those on the  sidelines that had never thought of actually taking that long, hard  stare at these type of games. With enough challenge to keep your  attention at the beautiful scenery, and just enough help and humor to  sink its fangs deep in your throat for attention, this is probably the  best thing to have happened to the genre since Lucas Arts have released  their original masterpieces.
> 
> Two endearing characters, a fantastic art direction, great and rather  logical puzzles and an orchestral score that's pure audio honey and a  great story make up the main reasons why this game is fantastic. Never  have I seen before a more enthralling experience for a gamer that  rewards patience and encourages it, as well as some cerebral work,  without it actually ever turning into a chore.
> 
> Dreading pixel hunting?
> Dreading cluttered backgrounds and humorless characters?
> Dreading slow characters and obtuse puzzles?
> 
> Well, there's none of it in here. Objects are natural parts of their  backgrounds, puzzles are nice and fun to figure out and the charm is  everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching a voluptuous, air headed, dark haired vampirette stumbling her  way around an ancient castles, aided just by her pet bat, could not be  better than this. They talk and tease, they argue and make fun, they go  through thin and thick, putting their heads together for various  puzzles...it's hard not to get attached and hope for their well being.
> 
> Of course, there are bugs...some game breaking, some fixable. If there  ever was a blemish on such an experience, its name would be 'bug'.
> But, if you can get over the few annoyances, what lays beneath is an  open invitation to explore a whole genre that's seen too much neglect.  And you won't find that invitation draped in more beautiful clothes or  singing a more fantastic tune than here.
> You have my word on that.


----------



## Homeimps

Here are some of my favorites: Scratches 1 (#2 is coming), Aura 1&2, The Dark Fall series, Lost Crown and Last Crown (yet to come) which are from Indie developer Jonathan Boakes, Realms of Illusion (aka The Sentinel), The Longest Journey 1&2. If you really like to be scared, try Barrow Hill; its sequel Bracken Tor has been promised for some time and I can't wait. Happy Gaming!


----------



## Homeimps

I just finished Real Myst and it also froze on the Rime Age, but after setting compatibility to XP it ran fine. Always try different compatabilities as our systems vary. There are various posts on this if you Google it.


----------



## Homeimps

Have you tried U.H.S.? If you're completely stuck but have enough tenacity to try playing the game on your own, UHS provides hints a little nudge at a time. Will get you going again without spoiling the game.


----------



## Homeimps

KateWalker said:


> I finally got the original Myst, and it played great, until the last part of the game, and then it froze. Grrrr! That's what I get for ordering an older game online I guess.
> 
> I'm debating on whether I want to try and return the game and get a new disk, and try playing it all over again, till I get to the last part. Not sure yet.
> 
> Hoping to get Riven soon.
> 
> 
> Even though it was weird to see the older graphics on the original Myst, once I got used to them, it was still a great game. Loved the library part.




I just played RealMyst and it also froze in Rime, the last Age. I changed compatibility to XP and it ran fine. Always check different compatibilities if you have problems running games and ALWAYS Google the problem; that's how I found this fix. Good luck to all.


----------



## Pancho

CyBeR...You dont fool me for one minute. Of course you know that CyBeR spelled backwards, spells Rebyc. You being from Romania should know that Rebyc was rumoured to have dabbled in the black arts way back in the 13th century, before Vlads Tepest's time, and was also thought to be of demonic, unnatural, ancestry. Vampiric ancestry methinks.....So there is some bias here...Are you a vampire Rebyc......sorry ...I mean..Cyber.


----------



## Pancho

Homeimps ...where can you get a decent copy or download of the original Myst online. I have tried and all pages that lead to the game seem to fizzle out or time out on me. I even went to cyan worlds page, where I was sent to an online store to purchase it for $5:99 but the page there kept freezing aswell, followed by windows error messages. I am asking because I played the game many moons ago and would like to try it again, and also you seem to know a little about PC's.......Pancho


----------



## Toby Frost

Ah, this takes me back. I still remember Darkseed on the Amiga - God, I can even recall Space Quest. I rather miss these sorts of game, because they told very clear stories. The linear shape meant that the characters pretty much had to develop in certain ways. 

Anyhow, The Longest Journey is exceedingly good. A Vampyre Story is an odd one. It looks excellent, but I did find the voice acting irritating (the bat irritated the hell out of me). It's certainly worth a look, though. I hope there is a second part, because with a little tweaking, it could be extremely good.


----------



## Alexis

Pancho said:


> Homeimps ...where can you get a decent copy or download of the original Myst online. I have tried and all pages that lead to the game seem to fizzle out or time out on me. I even went to cyan worlds page, where I was sent to an online store to purchase it for $5:99 but the page there kept freezing aswell, followed by windows error messages. I am asking because I played the game many moons ago and would like to try it again, and also you seem to know a little about PC's.......Pancho


As far as I know, Myst Online: URU Live is available by registering a free account and downloading the software from mystonline.com. The cavern is available but since very little new content is being added it is not as full of people as it once was. The original URU puzzles can be done by yourself but some of the later ages require some help to finish.

The software is for old versions of Windows (95, XP) but it can be run under WINE/Crossover on the Mac. If you encounter sound stuttering when running this way there are non-trivial instructions in the URU forums on how to manually decompress the sound files before running the game.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Durandal said:


> Also worth checking out are the later Zork games (the old text-only ones are great, of course, but some of the ones released in the 90s are well worth playing, too.) Nemesis was particularly good, in my opinion:
> 
> Zork: Nemesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I have to agree with this. Out of all the old-fashioned puzzle games, Zork Nemesis seems to be at the top for me. The story and quality of the puzzles was very good.

There are some more modern ones, like Alan Wake and Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, but they are going a bit away from probably what attracts you to the games.

There is the visual novel industry as well, which is similar and very popular in Asia, but unfortunately many are not translated. Saying that, bewarned that some of them are not suitable for minors as they classify more under the adult 'dating sim' genre.


----------



## Warren_Paul

Forgot to mention. Another two more modern puzzle adventure games would be Heavy Rain and Catherine. But you need a PS3 to play both of those. Catherine is really pushing the boundaries on the genre though by giving it a more platformer style at certain points.


Heavy Rain though, that is the best puzzle adventure game I've played since Zork Nemises, imo.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I just discovered that I could get Myst for my new iPad! I haven't played it since it came out originally, so I have forgotten most of it. A fact made painfully obvious by how stuck I immediately became upon entering. But I'll figure it out (again).


----------



## Thamaris

The only games like this I've really played are Broken Sword Sleeping Dragon, which I like to go back to every so often, and Riven. 
Got to say, I like Riven but I just do not understand it. I have the official guide, telling you what to do and I still don't get it.

Oh, I forgot, I also played Journeyman 3: Legacy of Time. That was a fantastic game and I've completed it many times I love it so much. If you haven't already, that's one I'd really recommend.


----------



## Toby Frost

I'm currently playing _The Book of Unwritten Tales_ and it's very good so far. It's got a nice sense of humour, not too much relying on in-jokes, and it's made me laugh a few times so far. The voice acting is very good too, and the puzzles seem to be about the right level of difficulty. Recommended.


----------



## elvet

Another big adventure game fan here. More specifically, Myst-like games where you are the main character. For those who are interested, there is a recent new SF indie game released in this genre - *ASA a Space Adventure.*
www.aspaceadventure.fr


----------



## wantamint7

I've played some newer adventure games like Botanicula and Swords and Sworcery. Those games are great.


----------



## elvet

There is a  Kickstarter campaign for *Obduction*, a new Cyan project. Rand Miller is involved. He's the creator of the Myst games.
Obduction by Cyan, Inc. &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## elvet

An update. The Obduction game if funded along with a stretch goal for oculus rift
(Virtual reality head set).


----------

